
NYT Critique Describes a Toxic Trump-Era Pathology: “Resistance Journalism” - mellosouls
https://theintercept.com/2020/05/18/ben-smiths-nyt-critique-of-ronan-farrow-describes-a-toxic-corrosive-and-still-vibrant-trump-era-pathology-resistance-journalism/
======
mellosouls
Title edited for length.

